# What age to start invisible fence?



## UBuildIt Indy (Jan 9, 2014)

We have a 1acre yard with an invisible fence already installed (previous dog). What is a good age to start training our V with it?


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

This is just a share, because your post reminded me of my Beautiful dear friend Denise (GB & RIP).
She lived in NM and had two beautiful Chow/GShepard mix, brother and sis. Her property was boarded by an invisible fence, but it was very rural, and just desert behind her, with scattered neighbors. The dogs would endure the electric charge to cross the fence to get out, run wild and go play. But when she would come home from work, or where ever, they would be sitting at the end of the drive waiting for her as they would not endure the shock to reenter, and go home. TOO Funny!!!


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

We have invisible fencing at our lake place. Our neighbors have a black lab that comes every day to visit our schnauzer and take him on wonderful adventures. I think we got the fence installed when he was about 16 months old. It doesn't stop the lab from entering, but does stop the schnauzer from leaving. 

None of our other dogs have the invisible fencing collars as they don't stray (unless swimming after a duck). However, if they do get too close to the boundaries, the schnauzer has a complete fit, will run after them, nip them, bark and cry at them as if to say, "Don't leave - it WILL hurt!".


----------



## UBuildIt Indy (Jan 9, 2014)

yeah, our last dog was a lab husky mix rescue dog. he was a very big dog, and started enduring the pain to leave the yard. After we got the stubborn dog collar, that ended. that collar was practically like a forklift battery and jumper cables!

Surely my sweet little V won't need a stubborn dog collar!


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

A V is a high driven hunting dog. 

If you believe that your pup will stay in your yard with an invisible fence when there is a bird or squirrel beyond it you are dreaming. Your pup will take the hit every time to chase game.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

> Surely my sweet little V won't need a stubborn dog collar!


Its not the size of the dog that matters, its the beast (prey drive) that lives within the dog. I can't say if the invisible fence will work with her or not. I owned a bloodhound in the past and one did not always stop him. The other thing I don't like about them, is they don't stop unwanted animal/people from entering the area. Combined with a physical fence they do a good job in stopping diggers, and climbers. 

While the pup is young you need to start boundary training.


----------

